# Malaysian Herp Field Guide?



## jordo (Sep 5, 2010)

I might be going over to Malaysia and Sri Lanka early next year and was wondering if anyone could steer me in the right direction for some good field guides for these countries.
I'm after comprehensive guides with good keys etc.
thanks, jordo


----------



## eipper (Sep 6, 2010)

give me a ring mate

Cheers,
scott


----------



## Bushman (Sep 6, 2010)

G'day Jordo

A good compact guide is "A Photographic Guide to Snakes and Other Reptiles of Peninsula Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand."
Although it only has 222 species/subspecies from the 320 or so reported species found in the region, it has most of the ones that you're likely to encounter. It's published by New Holland. 
I recommend that you get a copy (available in Oz) or at least check it out, as it's an easy to use guide.

Scott, can you please tell us if there's a better book?


----------



## jordo (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll give you a buzz tomorrow Scott.
Thanks Bushy I'll check it out, if possible I want a complete guide though as I'd hate to find something that's not in the book and never know what I saw...


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 7, 2010)

G'day Jordo,

The book Bushman recommended is pretty much the only half decent one available, although it is still basic. There's another one available that has colour plates instead of photographs - A Field Guide to the Reptiles of South East Asia, by Indraneil Das.

We will have both in stock fairly soon, as we've just set up accounts with New Holland in the UK. 

Cheers


----------



## JasonL (Sep 7, 2010)

There are plenty of books on Borneo, best bet is to look online at Mike Swans or Andrew Isles web sites


----------



## jordo (Sep 7, 2010)

Jonno, I'll be in touch.

I'm planning on visiting Andrew Isles for a browse soon anyway so I'll see what they've got.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 7, 2010)

JasonL said:


> There are plenty of books on Borneo, best bet is to look online at Mike Swans or Andrew Isles web sites


 
G'day Jason,

It's now "Jonno Lucas's" Herp Books  We bought the business off Mike earlier this year.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow, see how behind the times I am...... hard to get info when your a Shire Hobbit


----------

